# Problems with freezing up



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a thunderbolt and it has been off for a few months I just turned back on now it keeps freezing and I have a old Rom on it,,when I hold power button and volume button it asked me if I want to update what should I do update or not? Any ideas

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If you are rooted and this is an OTA update do not I repeat do not update as it will screw your phone up at worse. You could do a factory reset and see if that fixes the problem or you could install a new ROM.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

nybadboy11 said:


> I have a thunderbolt and it has been off for a few months I just turned back on now it keeps freezing and I have a old Rom on it,,when I hold power button and volume button it asked me if I want to update what should I do update or not? Any ideas
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's asking you if you want to update in hboot, due to having a radio image on the sd card.
The PG05IMG.zip on the root of the sd card is why it's asking that and doesn't boot to Recovery.


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> If you are rooted and this is an OTA update do not I repeat do not update as it will screw your phone up at worse. You could do a factory reset and see if that fixes the problem or you could install a new ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


thanks ,,,i cant do anything with it it comes on and boots up and freezes at that point and stays stuck on


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

What about while off pressing power button vol down and load it in to boot loader. Then select recovery and enter recovery from there?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

